# التخثير والتلبيد وتحديد جرعة الشب



## mohalrubaie (30 نوفمبر 2010)

التخثير والتلبيد Coagulation and Flocculation
تضاف المواد المخثرة الى الماء لتفقد الدقائق العالقة استقرارها مما يسبب تجمعها مكونة جزيئات أكبر تعرف بالندف ، وتتنوع المواد المخثرة التي يمكن استعمالها ، والمخثرات الأكثر شيوعاً هي كبريتات الألمنيوم (الشب ) ، هيدروكسيد الألمنيوم ، بولي كلوريد ألمنيوم ، كبريتات الحديدوز ، وكبريتات الحديديك . 
وهناك زيادة سريعة في تطوير انتاج مركبات بوليمر عضوية كمخثرات مثل polyacrylamides, polyethylene oxide and polyacrylic acid . إنّ الآلياتَ الفعليةَ للتخثرِ معقّدة وتتضمن الامتزاز ، تحيد الشحنة ، والتعديلات التي تحدث على الصيغ الكيمياوية والصفات الفيزياوية للمواد الممزوجة . وان استعمال اي من المخثرات لا يخلو من المشاكل والمخاطر ، والتي تختلف حسب نوعية الماء الخام ويجب أخذ ذلك بنظر الاعتبار عند اختيار المادة المخثرة التي سيتم استعمالها .
وتعتمد كمية كبريتات الألمنيوم ( الشب ) المضافة الى الماء الخام على عدد عوامل ، والعامل الأكثر تأثيراً هو قيمة pH ، وكذلك درجة الحرارة مهمة. ويبين الشكل رقم (1) مدى ذوبان الألمنيوم مع قيمة pH ، لتحقيق الحدود المسموح بها من تركيز الألمنيوم في الماء يجب ان تكون قيمة pH بين (5.2 – 7.6) . كما نلاحظ عند خروج قيمة pH من هذا المدى تَزِيدُ قابليةُ الذوبان للألمنيوم بسرعة .



​الشكل رقم (1) : يبين العلاقة بين قيمة pH وذوبان الألمنيوم .​Ref. N.F. Gray, Drinking Water Quality Problems and solution, p.273.​إضافة الشبِّ في عملية انتاج الماء الصالح للشربِ كمخثر ستترك بعض المواد القابلة للذوبان ومنها غير القابلة للذوبان ، لذا ستمر على المرشحات والتي يجب ان تزيل هذه العوالق الغير ذائبة من الألمنيوم وتعتمد كفاءة إزالتها على كفاءة المرشحات ، ويمكن ان تصل الى شبكات التوزيع في حالة ارتفاع تركيزها او عدم كفاءة المرشحات ، وكما يمكن ان يرتفع تركيزها بسبب اضطرابات تحدث في حوض الترسيب .

تحديد كمية المخثر (الشب)
إنّ نسبةَ إضافةِ المخثر تتأثر بالعديد مِنْ العواملِ التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُعدّلَ بسرعة جداً لضمان السيطرة المستمرة على كمية المخثر المطلوب إضافتها ، ويمكن تحديد أفضل الظروف الممكنة لحدوث عملية التخثير من خلال عملية بسيطة تعرف باختبار الجرة (Jar test). وهذا يقيس تأثير المخثر باختلاف الجرعة المضافة وقيمة pH اللذان هما اهم عاملان في العملية . وكذلك يقارن الـ (Jar test) الصفات المختلفة التالية للماء تحت الظروف القياسيةِ (اللون، العكورة ، وpH للماء)، وهذا يتضمن ثلاثة مراحل منفصلة :
1. اولاً يجري الاختبار على الماء الخام بدون اي تعديل على قيمة pH مع الزيادة المناسبة في جرعة المخثر بين الدوارق ومن هذا الاختبار نرسم العكورة مع كمية الجرعة المضافة من المخثر . وهذا سيمكننا من حساب الكمية المناسبة من المخثر .

2. في هذه المرحلة يتم تعديل pH للماء الخام بإضافة إما قلوية او حامضية ، وبعد ذلك يعاد الاختبار باستعمال افضل جرعة من المادة المخثر التي تم تحديدها في المرحلة الأولى ، وعادة يتم اختيار مدى pH بين (5.5 – 8.8 ) والزيادات المستعملة - إذا كان بالإمكان – (0.5) ، ثم نرسم اللون مع العكورة . وهذا سيمكننا من تحديد أفضل قيمة pH للتخثير.

3. أخيراً لاحتساب كمية المخثر الواجب اضافتها بدقة يعاد الاختبار كما في المرحلة الأولى ولكن هنا يصحح pH الى القيمة الافضل لعملية التخثير والتي تم تحديدها في المرحلة السابقة وهذه القيمة هي التي ستستعمل اثناء التشغيل . 
منحني ذوبان الألمنيوم في الماء اذا كان يسير بتناسق مع منحني العكورة واللون ( كما في الشكل السابق ) فسيكون منخفض بشكل مقبول في الظروف القصوى لإزالة العكورة واللون . 
لكن مع المياه التي تظهر فيها ألوان تكون المعضلة ، فان افضل الظروف لإزالة العكورة واللون قد لا تتزامن مع الحد الأدنى من محني قابلية ذوبان الألمنيوم في الماء (كما في الشكل أدناه ) ، حيث يترتب عليك هنا البحث من جديد ربما عن مخثر أخر او معالجة ما تسبق العملية او مرشح خاص لمعالجة أحد او كلاً من العكورة واللون لضمان دخولهما ضمن الحدود المسموح بها .
ملاحظة : ان الأشكال الثلاثة السابقة ليست قياسية وانما هي لأغراض التدريب فقط . وتختلف اشكالها حسب نوع الماء الخام ونوع المخثر .

والان بعد ان تم تحديد نسبة الشب اللازم إضافتها الى الماء الخام ولتكن (5mg/lit) ، فيتم احتساب الكمية الكلية اللازمة لعمل المجمع بالمعادلة التالية :
كمية الشب (كغم / س) = (طاقة المجمع (م3/س) × النسبة )/1000
 = (50 × 5) /1000 = 0.25 كغم /س
ولو فرضنا ان المجمع يعمل 24 ساعة خلال اليوم ، فان الكمية المطلوبة من الشب = 0.25 × 24 = 6 كغم 
ولو فرضنا ان محلول الشب يحضر بخزان سعة (50 لتر ) فيكون تركيز محلول الشب = 0.12 كغم/لتر
فتكون سعة المضخة = (طاقة المجمع × الجرعة )/ تركيز المحلول = 2.1 لتر / س

ملاحظة : يتم إعادة اجراء اختبار Jar test كلما حدث تغير في قيمة pH او العكورة في الماء الخام لغرض تحديد كمية الشب الواجب إضافتها الى الماء الخام .


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ننتظر الجديد .......


----------



## المهندسين العراقيي (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم الخيره


----------



## riy777 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

سيدي الكريم نحن نضيف مخثر poly aluminum chloride PAC قبل الفلتر الرملي بجرعة 12.5 لتر بالساعه حيث مواصفات المياه الداخله هي 
PH =من 8 إلى 7.9
CONDUCTIVITY = 1990 MS/CM2
TURBIDITY FROM من 1.8 إلى 2.6
المشكله أنه أصبح الكارتدرج فلتر قبل الــ RO 
يسكر بسرعه ويرتفع عليه فرق الضغط 
فما السبب


----------



## محمد المدار (10 نوفمبر 2016)

أحسنت استاذ وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## امير صبري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

